# SAMBA (opgelost)

## Dikkiedik

Heeft er hier iemand veel verstand van Samba?

Ik probeer een ntfs station te delen met gebruik van samba zodat

ik op een computer met win me dat station kan gebruiken. Maar

ik krijg het maar niet voor elkaar... Ik heb security op share level

staan, dan kan ik op de linux box, maar NIET in de gedeelde mappen.

Als er iemand tips heeft, hoe ik smb.conf zou kunnen instellen bijvoorbeeld,

of een UITGEBREIDE online tutorial, dan is dat van harte welkom   :Very Happy: 

alvast bedankt,

KevLast edited by Dikkiedik on Mon Oct 11, 2004 12:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Magnum_

Heeft de samba-gebruiker de nodige rechten om die ntfs map/drive te bekijken? Zoniet -> chmod I guess  :Smile: 

----------

## Jefklak

Dat probleem heb ik ook al gehad, verkeerde permissies zoals Magnum zei. Gebruik dit - recursie is toffe boel:

```
chmod -R
```

BTW, security = share is HEEL slecht voor de gezondheid van uw netwerkje. Gebruik ALTIJD ALTIJD ALTIJD user. Om dan automatisch alles als guest te laten lopen, edit smb.conf in zoiets:

```
guest account= [dinges] # gebruik useradd zonder -m

[share dir]

   guest ok = yes

   writable = no/yes

   browsable = yes

   public = yes

   read only = no/yes

[/share dir]
```

----------

## Rainmaker

ach, iedereen heeft het altijd over onveilig op een intern netwerk...

Zorg ervoor dat je router geen inkomend verkeer doorlaat (zeker niet op de samba poorten) en je hoeft je nergens zorgen over te maken...

----------

## Dikkiedik

Thnx voor et advies, maar et lullige is dat ik niet met een andere linux box toegang wil hebben tot de gedeelde map.. dat zal geen probleem zijn.

Ik probeer het via windows(:O< *bluhh*). Elke willekeurige gebruiker moet gewoon leesrechten krijgen.

Daarnaast gebruik ik een pc als router/firewall/portmapper/screener/sniffer blabla dus er gaat niks ongezien langs zonder dat ik er van weet  :Razz: .

En writable yes op ntfs gaat naar mijn wete niet behalve dan voor kleine bestandjes met een even groot volume.. Ik hoop dat er snel iets met ntfs wordt gedaan zodat je gewoon kunt lezen en schrijven zoals op een vfat station.

hoe gebruik ik chmod -R? Gewoon intikken op de commanline? en wat doet dit dan??

Als ik smb.conf zó wil aanpassen dat ik met alle windows versies erop kan, vanaf een willekeurige computer binnen het thuis/lokaal netwerk, hoe moet dat dan precies?

alvast bedankt  :Wink:  kev

----------

## Rainmaker

wat ik altijd dow is mn samba via webmin instellen

Dit geeft een webbased interface. Kun je ontzettend veel mee instellen

En waarom maak je er dan niet gewoon een reiser partitie van? Als het via samba loopt, kan windows het gewoon lezen

chmod veranderd de rechten van een bestand.

dannie@Medusa$ whatis chmod                                                 (~)

chmod                (1)  - change access permissions of files

chmod                (2)  - change permissions of a file

man chmod voor meer info

----------

## Dikkiedik

Thnx rainmaker  :Smile:  ik vergeet altijd man te gebruiken  :Razz:  wel logisch natuurlijk hahahah

De reden waarom ik van mijn ntfs partitie geen reiser fs maak is omdat ik de snelheid van de bestandsstructuur in windows en de flexibliteit van linux wil combineren. Mijn systeem draait Windows XP home, wat ik gebruik voor simpele dingetjes, en linux voor het netwerk + php, webmin, usermin, ssh(d), apache, etc. Ik wil de programmeer kant op en ik vind het dus vanzelfsprekend interessant om met linux bezig te zitten. De filosofie erachter interesseert me ook  :Wink: .

Ik ga het proberen!

greetz,

Kevin

----------

## Dikkiedik

Ik heb het met chmod geprobeerd en krijg nog steeds dat de gedeelde map niet toegankelijk is, ookal zit ik op share level en heb ik alles goed ingesteld (naar mijn weten).

Ik zie vast iets over het hoofd.

----------

## Magnum_

Volgens mij is een linux-filesystem even performant, zoniet performanter, dan een NTFS.

----------

## Jefklak

Hoe grappig.

ReiserFS v4 >> ReiserFS v3.6 >> NTFS.

Nu gij.

----------

## Dikkiedik

Oke nu ik  :Razz:  lol,

Eerst moet je wat beter lezen... Ik heb nergens gezegd dat ext2,3, reiserfs en de rest van de zooi minder efficiënt, flexibel of snel is dan NTFS.

Ik quote:

"...omdat ik de snelheid van de bestandsstructuur in windows en de flexibliteit van linux wil combineren."

Ik wil mijn NTFS station onder (in) Windows gebruiken.  Aangezien ik Windows vaker gebruik dan Linux heb ik al mijn persoonlijke documenten op een NTFS partitie staan, en niet op een Linux bestandssysteem.

Daarnaast een grote DUHHH richting jullie omdat ik onder Windows vanzelfsprekend geen reiserfs kan mounten.. dus DUHH ik gebruik geen reiserfs instead of NTFS  :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Confused: 

En al zou dat kunnen dan zou het nog niet sneller werken omdat de NT technologie geoptimaliseerd is voor NTFS gebruik ^^.

TEN TWEEDE DAT IS DAN OOK NIET HET PUNT VAN MN HELE PROBLEEM!! :Shocked:  Ik wou em dele met gebruik van webmin en heb ondertusse al een site gevonden  :Shocked: 

http://www.fransonline.nl/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=3570

BEDANKT VOOR JULLIE HULP (hoezo sarcasme  :Razz: )

Ik hoop dat andere mensjes er ook wat aan hebbe met hetzelfde probleem.

in de site, ctrl-s of andere shortcut voor snelzoeken, en dan intikke "webmin".

----------

## polle

 *Quote:*   

> Daarnaast een grote DUHHH richting jullie omdat ik onder Windows vanzelfsprekend geen reiserfs kan mounten.. dus DUHH ik gebruik geen reiserfs instead of NTFS

 

tja...

http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html

en las je het liever grafisch hebt:

http://yareg.akucom.de/

----------

## BlackEdder

Ik had problemen met samba omdat het niet automatisch de guest account instelt, en alle voorbeeld config files dat ook niet doen. Zet in global section van de smb.conf file iets als guest account = nobody (check of je een nobody account hebt, maar ikm denk dat gentoo die auto aanmaakt). Denk dat de precieze syntax anders is, maar ik kan op het moment niet bij mijn eigen conf file, maar effe in manpages kijken moet genoeg zijn

----------

## Dikkiedik

Thnx black, zal ik zeker doen.

@ polle.. taalfoutje van mijn kant, vanzelfsprekend = bedoeld als standaard. Ik weet van die tools enzo, maar waarom zou ik moeilijk doen als het ook makkelijk kan? Linux mount ntfs stations in een wipje dus ik zie het voordeel niet. En kom niet met onzin dat reiserfs stabieler is dan ntfs want ik heb meer problemen gehad met reiserfs (dan wel de oude, als de nieuwe) dan ik ooit met ntfs heb gehad, waar ik nog NOOIT problemen mee heb ondervonde. Ik vind het ook gek wanneer iemand problemen heeft met ntfs... Ik stunt al met mn pc (vind ik:P) wat moet je dan al niet met je pc uitspoke voordat er iets mis gaat met ntfs  :Confused: 

----------

## polle

ok, maar als je ntfs gebruikt, schrijf je daar dan ook op vanuit linux?

het gaat geloof ik tegenwoordig wel, maar of het 100% veilig is ...

----------

## Rainmaker

 *Dikkiedik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in de site, ctrl-s of andere shortcut voor snelzoeken, en dan intikke "webmin".

 

of 

```
emerge -s webmin
```

of http://www.gentoo-portage.com/app-admin/webmin

en als je echt uitgebreide informatie wil:

www.webmin.com

----------

## Dikkiedik

@ polle, ik gebruik die ntfs schrijf ondersteuning niet.. Dat vind ik ook wat riskant ja. Kheb een extra vfat(fat32) schijfje van 2 gig die ik als brug gebruik zegmaar. Scriptje geschreve wanneer ik in linux ben geweest en windows opstart, gaatie alles op mn ntfs partitie synchronizen met wat er op die fat32 staat.

----------

